

Why is Google Discontinuing my Favorite Google Product? - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2008/07/why-is-google-discontiuing-my-favorite-google-product.html

======
adrianwaj
Most likely management have deemed the product to not be making enough money
(or instrumental in making money) for it to be included in corporate strategy.
Also, the developers have probably tired of it so won't continue it in their
free time. Be grateful it is open-source!

------
bdotdub
Thats a big win that they open sourced it!

I don't know that it was a money issue. I feel like many of their products
don't have a business model, per se. I just feel like it wasn't important
enough to have developer cycles spent on it.

